# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Crazy paving hell - what can I do?

## crjx

Hi, I am about to do a fairly large reno and nee to do something with the paving around the pool. I don't like the existing crazy paving at all, whereas my wife does. What we both agree on though is that the installation is not ideal - the mortar is very uneven and the paving and mortar has lots of rough and sharp edges. The mortar is very hard and solid though/ 
The pool coping used to be rough and uneven as well around the edge, but a few years ago I cut all the way around with an big angle grinder and diamond blade, which turned out really well 
I have seen other crazy paving where it is installed smooth and level, which would be acceptable if it was done properly   
Repaving the whole area will be tricky and expensive, as the coping around the pool, as well as inside the pool, steps and spa will all need to be redone as well to match. A couple of guys I have asked so far did not seem interested in the job. 
I am interested in any creative ideas anyone may have for what we can do without breaking the bank. I guess one option would be to just try and patch the worst parts of the mortar and then seal the whole lot and live with it ....  I would love if it could run a grinder over the top of it to make it all smooth, but there that is not possible with this sort of stuff? 
Thanks in anticipation 
Some pics here  do use the Renovate Forum image uploader for pics

----------


## toooldforthis

I like it  :Smilie: 
sry. 
can you just repoint?
time consuming. 
maybe ask a stonemason rather than a paving guy? 
not sure about polishing it like they do with polished concrete, no experience with that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh that's unfortunately gonna be a big and exoensive job no matter what you do I reckon. 
Most landscapers/paving contractors won't wanna touch it.
Ripping it all out and replacing with pavers will be expensive, mainly because of the "ripping out" part.
Although you could maybe pave over it..... 
Like ol mate up there said, a stonemason or maybe even a brickie will probably be your best bet for someone to repoint the gaps and make it smooth-ish.  
One crazy idea would be to go over the lot with spraycrete, but I dunno how or if that would work since the stones probably move a bit...

----------


## crjx

Thanks for the replies. It looks a lot better when it is wet  :Smilie:  
For repointing I assume we would have to remove the existing mortar first, as the gaps are wide and shallow? Or is there a product that will stick well enough and not crack? I have used self levelling filler on some concrete cracks before - assume these would not be something like that possible??

----------


## Marc

I like that type of slates around the pool but it is your place, your call. If you want to save it and re point it, try this guys or any other re-pointing mob in your area Contact - Cal's Bricklaying

----------

